# Advice for bands who have photographers atteding their show



## Andromalia (Jun 21, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm just back from Hellfest and thought I could share some stuff that musicians aren't necessarily aware of.

-Most shows only allow pics during the first three songs. These are a good time for stage antics, posturing, crazy headbanging, whatever. If you do it after those songs, the crwod will enjoy for sure but nobody will take pictures of your performance.

- If you are singing or have a mic stand for choruses or whatever, don't stay behind it when you're not singing. Nobody wants pics of your mike stand. Move sideways.

-Professional and educated amateur photographers don't use flash photography. Don't be afraid to come near. Flash users usually get booted and blacklisted from venues. And they make shit pics anyway.

-Playing by your amp is fine. Your brand of choice will be pleased to appear on the pics, if you endorse one, and can help you get a deal if you don't. I usually always try to make one such pic.
But don't overdo it. As a rule, the closer you are to the photo pit the better. A good spot is close to the stage and having your amp behind on the side so we can shot both.

-Return monitors can be a pain if the stage is high. Take some time to get someplace lese than behind them. The alternative is, we cut your feet. Good body shots are important, the photographer's goal isn't to try to get as big a closeup to your face as he can. Photographers will usually position themselves between those return wedges.

-Don't be afraid of moving. Motion blur is the photographer's problem, not yours.

-If at all possible, don't wear red under bad lighting conditions. It's the color that gives the most difficulty under bad lighting. (I had to trash half my Opeth pics because all they used was red lighting)

Photographers want good pics, and YOU want good pics. Good pics will sell, be published and participate to your band success.

Oh, and...[free troll] make sure they have Nikons[/free troll]


----------



## TimSE (Jun 21, 2011)

thats actually very handy to know 

thanks for the advice man


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 23, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Oh, and...[free troll] make sure they have Nikons[/free troll]


 
BLASPHEMY!!! - 

In all seriousness, great advice I'll pass this to mates who are in bands.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's a pic I took of a little known guy who follows the rules and endsup in all the magazines: 







(Yes I know I should stop slacking and get into post-editing now)


----------



## budda (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet pics! What if you're not playing big venues though?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 29, 2011)

budda said:


> Sweet pics! What if you're not playing big venues though?


 
We did our album launch in a relatively small venue and the photographer did such a good job at it, we got the photographer again during our Testament support gig.

With the OP taken into consideration, a good photographer will also be able to capture amazing shots regardless of the size of the venue. 

Also agreed regarding the first 3 songs being photo happy. Reason being is that nobody likes photos of you being all sweaty.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jun 29, 2011)

So it's bad to use a flash? I've gotten some amazing pics with the flash, although they've been at local gigs and no one seemed to care. If anything, it made the dudes on stage feel like they were important enough for someone to take some pics. My photo style is more artsy and the flash can really be helpful for that. Great tips though!


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 4, 2011)

Flash photography is most often outright forbidden, and as a musician I just hate it, too.
art wise, it also steals all of the show ambiance and lighting, and besides it's not even needed...but requires some spending to get an adequate equipment for low light shooting.
This one of Bolt thrower is taken at night in the indoor tent without flash: 









Here's an exemple of a pic a flash would just have spoiled: 









About smaller venues, nothing changes, really, except the photographers usually won't have to resort to the usual 70-200mm and can use shorter lenses. Stage is pretty much irrelevant, with a good camera you can shoot a large stage and have enough resolution to crop and get a close-up, what changes is that the photographer has more variety of angles to choose from: 








The above is not a crop.

This is a crop from the main stage:


----------



## DrJazz (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with the OP.

To a certain degree, both full blown reds and blues will burn pictures (green to a far lesser extent), depending on the light. If you have your own lightshow and a tech dedicated to it, asking him to use white, or at the very least _varied_, lighting will do wonders in terms of shots. And your photographers will undoubtedly sing your praises.

Don't hesitate to really get in the face of the photographer. Aknowledge him, throw him the horns, it really makes for great pictures.

The wilder you are in your first three songs, the wilder and more distinct you will look in your pictures.

To lend some credibility to these affirmations, I'll link my website : Thorium Photography


----------



## Katash (Jul 22, 2011)

great advice for musicians and I think you are really right - most of us aren't aware of most this


----------



## Zeewod (Jul 23, 2011)

I understand the dislike of flashes at live shows, but I recently started using external flash during band's sets and have been getting some of my best live band shots. I use cheap flash slaves and a transmitter to run the flash off camera, and then hold it in my other hand, adjusting for distance. I have talked to bands which I have shot with flash, and they all seem to not mind, a couple even thought I was more legit for having used it (which helps your cred with bands who may want to pay you to do promos for them ).

I guess what I'm trying to say, is that if you don't have the money (like me) for the right equipment for low lighting, and aren't good enough to adjust quickly to lighting changes (like during a live show), external flash is a cheap, easy alternative to get good photos. It's a stepping stone, I guess.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess if you're the only one why not, but 15 photographers using flash is quick getting out of hand.  In any case ask permission first.


----------

